# Driving on the beach



## dreamlandnh (Oct 22, 2012)

I have wanted to do this for some time and we finally pulled it all together. The ocean is about 2 hours from us but it was well worth it to go over. The day was perfect and we had a BLAST. We are already working on plans to go over again. The girl with the peach vest and red roan mini is my daughter, the girl in the pink boots with the black/white is my niece (my mother has the same horse in another picture), and I'm in the middle in the photo standing at the rocks.


----------



## studiowvw (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like so much fun! I love the pics.


----------



## Renolizzie (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to hear you got to do it! We love driving on the beach...you've probably seen photos and/or video from our annual beach drive. the best part is that the horses love it as much as we do!

Here's a shot of us at last year's drive:


----------



## ksoomekh (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, that looks like soooooo much fun! Thanks for the photos.

Karen


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 23, 2012)

Love the photo Susanne...we didn't dare get down into the water for fear they would sink in too much. Will have to try it next time


----------



## Knottymare (Oct 23, 2012)

We had a blast until Dolly had a nervous break down LOL... (not due to the waves; we went swimming after we unhitched)


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Oct 23, 2012)

I lived next to the beach when i was little, now i wish i lived there again so i could drive!!!! looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like a blast. What a great place to go for a drive. I have to say (growing up in California) I'm not used to seeing people wearing coats and boots at the beach


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah it is a little cooler over here at this time of year for the beach.


----------



## Lilbit1997 (Oct 30, 2012)

It was a ton of fun, never knew my boy could go so fast. He loved to open up and just go. We were about as fast as some of the riders that were there. He wasn't too fond of the water so I didn't even try to drive him in it. But we had a great time and can't wait to go back. (i'm the girl in the pink vest)

Lizzie


----------

